# Getting work mid-season at Whistler/ Banff/ Fernie??



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey, I was wondering how easy it is to pick up restaurant/bar work in any of these towns mid-season? I'll be coming back to Canada after Xmas and New Year back in NZ next January (Entering via Vancouver) and was wanting to spend the rest of the season working slopeside and boarding. Is it possible? Which place is my best bet (Might be harder in Whistler with the Olympics?). I've got over 10 years bar and restaurant experience. I speak French too which may be an asset in the resorts?). Cheers!


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

I am living in Banff and can tell you that there are quite a few people who drop mid-season so finding a job shouldn't be a huge deal. French is definitely an asset. I think it may be easier than whistler because of the olympics, for sure, but there also may not be as much tourism here as a lot of customers would be redirected towards whistler.

As for working slopeside - don't do it if you want to ride as much as possible. Cooks / servers who work in town at night can ride every day until they work (provided they don't party too much the night before).


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info! If you don't have a car is it easy to get to the slopes (Sunshine/ Lake Louise)? From what I know of Banff, the resorts are out of town a ways, right? Do most people just get a season pass for one of the resorts or is there a collaboration between resorts like in Colorado meaning you can go to several resorts with one pass?
Cheers!


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Norquay (small, steep, not a lot of snow but good park and night riding wed & sat) is right in town, visible from the streets, and although that close the sketchy access road make the trip up about 10-15 mins.

Sunshine Village is 18km away down the trans canada, and generally takes 20-25 mins from Banff by car / bus.

For some reviews of the three, check out snow-forecast.com by searching for each resort and clicking on reviews.

Next closest is Lake Louise, about a 45 min drive from Banff.

If you get a "big 3 pass" those 3 are included. Most employers in town offer a discounted big 3 pass, which is key as it's close to half-price, $700ish down from $1400ish for a midweek mon-fri pass. Also a lot of them offer corporate passes which you have to book through the employer. Caribou properties is a good place to work, I have lots of friends who have been there for years.

As for getting to the hills, a bus pass is a HUGE rip-off (unless you work at a resort then it's like $20/mo). Daily round-trips to Sunshine are $15, again, a huge rip-off. How comfortable are you with hitch-hiking because that is often your best bet. I pick people up all the time on my way to work at Sunshine, and once on my way to Lake Louise. People around here are pretty laid-back so it's always nice to have some company. Best option however is to make friends with people who have cars and buy them coffee / beer for rides


----------

